# Halodrol liquidgels



## icanrace (Nov 14, 2006)

does anyone have an opinion on these new liquidgels?

Does it look like a decent supplement in your opinion?

GASPARI - HALODROL LIQUID GELS 60 CAPS:

Serving Size: 3 Liquid Caps
Servings Per Container: 20
Halodrol Liquidgels Blend: 480 mg
Arachadonic Acid (40% in a proprietary fatty acid/oil blend), 5a-etioallocholanetrione, DHEA, 20-hydroxyecdysterone, -(-)3,4-divanillytetrahydrofuran.


----------



## nni (Nov 14, 2006)

im not a fan of the dosage, but who knows.


----------



## aima123 (Nov 17, 2006)

Halodrol?  To be honest I am not familiar to that?  What kind of supplement is that?


----------



## StxNas (Nov 17, 2006)

It's a blend of proven all natural ingredients. Like nni said though, the doseages don't look very promising. Supposedly there is a synergy between the ingredients so not as much of each active is needed.

*Arachadonic Acid *- X-Factor
*5a-etioallocholanetrione* - Not sure what that is off the top of my head, but I'm guessing it's an Aromatase Inhibitor...I'll explain why I think this next.
*3,4-divanillytetrahydrofuran* - nettle root extract that raises free test and DS sells as Activate. It's used in conjunction with an AI as a Non-Hormonal Stack that has been proven to work time and time again.
*20-hydroxyecdysterone* - AKA Ecdysterone or 20-E. Great for improving protein synthesis, even when in a caloric deficit (great for cutting IMO) and improves endurance/cardiovascular capacities - Anagen or Ecdysten
*DHEA* - Not even sure why this would be added. It's not needed IMO, but who am I?


----------



## nni (Nov 17, 2006)

StxNas said:


> It's a blend of proven all natural ingredients. Like nni said though, the doseages don't look very promising. Supposedly there is a synergy between the ingredients so not as much of each active is needed.
> 
> *Arachadonic Acid *- X-Factor
> *5a-etioallocholanetrione* - Not sure what that is off the top of my head, but I'm guessing it's an Aromatase Inhibitor...I'll explain why I think this next.
> ...



good post.


----------



## icanrace (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the reply.

I am going to try 1 box of this shit and see if anything happens.


----------



## aima123 (Nov 17, 2006)

How much it cost?  Does anybody allowed to take it?


----------



## Flakko (Nov 17, 2006)

It is basically a new formula with the same name. I guess they are trying to get some of the old customers. I tried the original Halodrol-50 and it was good stuff! I don't know about the new gel caps. A friend of mine wants to try them, but I don't know much about them. If they are cheap, go ahead and give them a try and then let us all know.
But make sure you follow the instructions and drink plenty of water.


----------



## aima123 (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok I'll have a try later.


----------



## icanrace (Nov 18, 2006)

Flakko said:


> It is basically a new formula with the same name. I guess they are trying to get some of the old customers. I tried the original Halodrol-50 and it was good stuff! I don't know about the new gel caps. A friend of mine wants to try them, but I don't know much about them. If they are cheap, go ahead and give them a try and then let us all know.
> But make sure you follow the instructions and drink plenty of water.



It's completely different from the original product. 
The first Halo was a steroid, this is not. This is a DHEA type product.
Anyway, I'll report back in a couple weeks...........


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 20, 2006)

It sounds like Methyl 1-D same sort of mixture with different names.  M 1-D works great for the first 8-10 days then it doesnt do much.  These products arent prohormones in the classical sense, I would say they are pretty much herbals.


----------



## nni (Nov 20, 2006)

i would say your wrong. halo-liqui is not a prohormone at all. the name is just to continue on the popularity of the previous product.

and i wouldn't say the other products are prohormones at all, merely methylated steroids.


----------



## haiz69 (Nov 21, 2006)

*...*

Halo-LQ's are not Prohormones.  Also, I highly doubt that you would see great results off of only 1 box, as AA takes a bit to kick in.


----------

